# Fishing with Capt Delynn



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

I’ve been fishing with Delynn for about 7 yrs now. We have always had great trips and most times we have epic trips. My boys have caught lots of first as in first grouper weighed in at 48lbs, we’ve caught coolers full of giant mingos, fire trucks, gags, scamps, almaco jacks and stud red snapper. Well our most recent trip on July 6th topped the cake. We had caught our limit of great snapper, several Almacos and were working on some grouper. The bite was slow so we decided to reel up to changes spots. Well...about half way my friend Landon Coker and the Penn 4/0 gets slammed down to the gunnel. The fiberglass half hitch boat rod was bent over like a pool noodle. At first we thought big shark but as the fight went on it became apparent it was not a shark. The fish made three really big runs and almost spooled the reel once. Twice we had it to the top shot. But it wouldn’t give up. Delynn worked is butt off hand lining the fish while I worked the boat. I’m confident that we wouldn’t have landed the fish without him. He hand lined the fish for the last 30-40 minutes until my youngest son stuck the gaff in it. The fish that we fought and landed was a 154.6 lb yellowfin tuna. I’m definitely glad that we had the twin(hands) Delynn drag system on board. He had blisters on both hands when it was all said and done. Here’s another kicker...it was Landon’s first trip offshore. I guess there might some truth to beginners luck. I posted a video link that has some of the pictures from through out the years. It’s not the best, but paints a picture of fishing with my friend Delynn Sigler





https://
uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190712/2830322459dcf71fe9c15a086c721fdf.jpg




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Dayum that is a helluva story!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, glad ya'll have hit gold a few times! Times to remember!!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a awesome story and trip. How deep were yall when the yellow fin hit?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Some fishermen always produce. Capt. Delynn catches fish!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

You caught a fire truck?


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Great pics Joe! I have him booked for Monday but I have a feeling the trip won't be going! lol! He is such a great guy to fish with and I always learn so much every time. Guys, do yourselves a favor and at least once in your life book a trip with Captain Delynn.


----------



## Vinsott (Apr 14, 2019)

What does everyone do when they catch these huge amounts of fish? I vacuum seal some fish for keeping, but with this much fish it would fill a huge chest freezer. Just curious cause I’ve never caught that much fish before, but unless I could sell it l wouldn’t want to keep that much????
Many times I’ve had buddies throwing away frozen fish from who knows when to make room for more frozen fish.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Vinsott said:


> What does everyone do when they catch these huge amounts of fish? I vacuum seal some fish for keeping, but with this much fish it would fill a huge chest freezer. Just curious cause I’ve never caught that much fish before, but unless I could sell it l wouldn’t want to keep that much????
> Many times I’ve had buddies throwing away frozen fish from who knows when to make room for more frozen fish.


Where I come from we tend to eat it...most people go on trips with their fishing buddies so the meat gets split up equally at the end. I've gone out with Capt. Delynn a few times and slayed every time...had over 400 lbs of fish on the deck easy every time, this last time was just a couple days before thos guys yellowfin was caught...all my meat from that trip is gone


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Shark Sugar said:


> Where I come from we tend to eat it...most people go on trips with their fishing buddies so the meat gets split up equally at the end. I've gone out with Capt. Delynn a few times and slayed every time...had over 400 lbs of fish on the deck easy every time, this last time was just a couple days before thos guys yellowfin was caught...all my meat from that trip is gone




Believe me it all gets eaten. It was split six ways and some given away. I have a big family and we eat a lot of fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinsott (Apr 14, 2019)

This wasn’t directed at anyone in particular, just curious. I guess my family and friends don’t like fish as much as I do. The reputation of Captain Delynn seems to speak for itself. 
Are the kings smoked because they don’t freeze great?


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Vinsott said:


> This wasn’t directed at anyone in particular, just curious. I guess my family and friends don’t like fish as much as I do. The reputation of Captain Delynn seems to speak for itself.
> Are the kings smoked because they don’t freeze great?




I smoke all my kings for snacks and fish dip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*Thanks everyone*

Wow Joe, great post. I wish I could take the credit for those fish over the years but I can't. You guys caught all of them and I got to be part of the memories. I could not do what I do. if it were not for all the wonderful friends and great fishermen I ride along with. You guys are the best. Thank you so much Joe to you and your family. Its an honor to fish with you and call you my friend. Also. I huge thank you to all my pff friends for all the nice props. It means a lot to me and my family. If I can ever do anything for you guys, just give me a shout. 
Thanks and God Bless

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Cell (850)7582165


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Vinsott said:


> This wasn’t directed at anyone in particular, just curious. I guess my family and friends don’t like fish as much as I do. The reputation of Captain Delynn seems to speak for itself.
> Are the kings smoked because they don’t freeze great?


King meat is gray and very oily and has a big nasty blood line in it. You have to go to extreme lengths compared to other fish to make kings worthy of eating (this is my opinion, some ppl love the super fishy flavor). They arent great fresh, so frozen isnt even an option to me...all that being said...fire up the smoker and that oily meat comes out perfect for smoked fish dip. I only make dip outta the kings that I catch.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I always share all I can with my friends and neighbors so it can be eaten fresh. My family came down for the first couple of days of snapper season and took home a big cooler full of frozen fillets that they shared with family back in MO. I don't keep anymore fish that we can eat in a couple of months. With being able to fish all the time I give it to my neighbors who don't or can't fish but love to eat fish. Goes a long way toward good neighbor relations!


----------



## Blackhawk (Aug 18, 2016)

That’s a nice mess of fish! Certainly helps to have at least one person that knows what they are doing, but even better when those on board help out. Great Job Capt and Crew! What a memorable trip.


----------



## Kolinski (Mar 12, 2017)

How can i get ahold of this man? Every post says give him a call but no numbers?


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Kolinski said:


> How can i get ahold of this man? Every post says give him a call but no numbers?


Look 4 posts above yours...Capt himself left his info...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang!! How did I miss this post? WOW!


----------



## Kolinski (Mar 12, 2017)

any idea what he charges?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Realtor said:


> Dang!! How did I miss this post? WOW!



me to, awesome


----------

